# Candied Apples on a Stick



## jim berman (Oct 28, 1999)

I have done some searches for an 'idiot-proof' candied apple recipe, but not many seem quite idiot-proof for me. Any ideas?


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

Here's a no brainer from Canadian Living (Oct. 1994)

Makes 8 servings

8 small red apples 8 
2 cups granulated sugar 500 mL 
1 cup water 250 mL 
1/2 cup corn syrup 125 mL 
1/4 tsp red food colouring 1 mL 

1. Remove stem from each apple; insert wooden stir stick for holding in the centre of stem end. Set aside. Grease baking sheet; set aside.

2. In 12-cup (3 L) heavy-bottomed saucepan, combine sugar, water and corn syrup; cook, stirring, over medium-low heat for 8 minutes or until sugar has dissolved. Increase heat to medium-high and bring to boil, brushing down side of pan occasionally with brush dipped in hot water to prevent crystallization. 

3. Boil, brushing down side occasionally but not stirring, for 15 to 25 minutes or until at soft-crack stage of 290ûF (143ûC) on candy thermometer, or until 1/2 tsp (2 mL) syrup dropped into cold water separates into hard but pliable threads. 

4. Remove syrup from heat; very quickly stir in red food colouring. Immediately plunge bottom of pan into ice water and hold for about 15 seconds or until sizzling stops.

5. Holding each apple by wooden stick and tilting saucepan, swirl each apple in candy syrup until well coated all over.

6. Lift apple and quickly swirl over pan to allow excess to drip off. Place on prepared baking sheet; let stand at room temperature for at least 30 minutes or until hardened.


----------



## w.debord (Mar 6, 2001)

Candied apples are a no brainer compared to caramel apples. You have to wait a bit and let the syrup cool down before dipping. I put the sugar syrup on a very low heat when needed to extend my working time and keep it liquid.

My Mom used to melt cinnamon red hots in her syrup. But a couple drops of cinnamon oil would be nice. Also if you own silpats, they are easier to set your apples on then a oiled pan (sometimes you get a suction with oil).


----------



## jim berman (Oct 28, 1999)

Thank you both for the help. I did caramel apples with my classes last year and it was a MESS! I am hoping to make the syrup for the Candied Apples ahead of time and merely re-heat and let them dip. Thanks again!


----------



## w.debord (Mar 6, 2001)

Have fun!!


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

I should have mentioned (or maybe not)

Wash the wax off the apples first and make sure your apples are very dry before proceeding.


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

We're talking kids, right? If so, you should build a fence around yourself so fingers don't make their way into the HOT sugar.
I'm thinking isomalt if you're going to reheat, but have never used it for this. I can't think of any reasons not to, it's much more forgiving.


----------



## jim berman (Oct 28, 1999)

I haven't used isomalt much. What are you thinking the benefits would be for this appication?


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

Non crystalizing, easy reheat, less susceptible to himidity, takes color really well.
If seen it used for caramels, dipping fruit etc.


----------

